# anybody from romania in here? trapped maybe?



## eydryan (Sep 25, 2005)

just looking for people in romania because i'm really curious if there are any 
besides me that is


----------



## whiskas (Oct 2, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## eydryan (Oct 3, 2005)

yee  ce hardware ai?


----------



## whiskas (Oct 3, 2005)

eydryan said:
			
		

> yee  ce hardware ai?


Just email me, dude, I don't think most of TPF users are comfortable with Romanian. Maybe we could set up a meeting, eh? I heard that Gradina Botanica is just lovely this time of the year


----------



## eydryan (Oct 3, 2005)

lol. it's also expensive to shoot in it. i'll send an email tomorrow when i get back home and we'll chat. right now work is calling.

oh, and i really doubt any tpf users will come in here...


----------



## whiskas (Oct 3, 2005)

eydryan said:
			
		

> lol. it's also expensive to shoot in it. i'll send an email tomorrow when i get back home and we'll chat. right now work is calling.
> 
> oh, and i really doubt any tpf users will come in here...


Expensive? Why so?


----------



## eydryan (Oct 7, 2005)

th tax for shooting there if i'm not mistaken is 100RON. but then again, who needs taxes just realized yesterday i completely forgot about that mail. sorry.


----------



## sburatorul (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm Romanian too so count me in. As i can see the last post dates 2005. Are you still around? what about other members?


----------



## whiskas (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm (still) here.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 3, 2008)

As far as I remember eydryan has been banned for some reason. But I'm also from Bucharest, although I live now in Phoenix, AZ (the US of A).

It'd be fun to meet in Bucharest some day...


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 3, 2008)

eydryan said:


> oh, and i really doubt any tpf users will come in here...



Busted...  I just came in to see if I could learn anything about Romania.  I'm fascinated with Europe, but not the glitzy glamorous Europe (Vienna, Venice, Paris, London, etc.).  I want the Europe with the real people, and the real buildings, not the tourist traps.  Romania looks like it would be an awesome place to visit for people like me who want to be a traveler and not a tourist.

I do wanna know if its true what they say about Romanian girls    Rumor has it they're more beautiful there than any other country in Europe...  But you know how rumors are...


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 4, 2008)

Rumors are true. Trust me, I lived 31 years there... 

Let me know if you want to go visit Romania and I'll tell you where to go as a traveler. There are so many great places!...


----------



## sburatorul (Jul 4, 2008)

well senor ( cause i know you like to be called that way  ) as mitica said the rumors are true , there are some gorgeous girls here. if you have any other questions just ask and i'll gladly answer. 

@mitica: it would sure be fun. if you ever come back shout at me cause i'll probably be in Bucharest.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 5, 2008)

I can confirm that Romanian girls are ... well ... have some advantages


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 5, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> but not the glitzy glamorous Europe (Vienna, Venice, Paris, London, etc.).  I want the Europe with the real people, and the real buildings, not the tourist traps.



I see what you mean, but also the cities you mentioned have real people, and you can get away from the tourist traps there  ... just leave the beaten track in any of those cities, and you will find them.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 5, 2008)

oh, and if there ever was a meetup in Romania, i would certainly be interested!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 5, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> oh, and if there ever was a meetup in Romania, i would certainly be interested!


 
Now, *that* is a great idea!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 5, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> Now, *that* is a great idea!!!



 it is not too far for most Europeans ... and even some people from the US might make it as you just demonstrated


----------



## PNA (Jul 5, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> it is not too far for most Europeans ... and even some people from the US might make it as you just demonstrated


 

I can only dream of joining you guys......


----------

